# How to setup Dish VIP622 remote to control Sony STR-DG600



## Hawkseyes (Aug 22, 2006)

How can I get a Dish DVR VIP622 remote to control the power and Volume control on a Sony STR-DG600? From reading other post I think I need to change the Command Mode between AV2 to AV1 but I am not use how to do this. I can't find anything in my manual or in the menus in setup. Any idea's?

Hawk


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

At the back of the manual (starting at page 147 in the Reference Section) are all of the TV Codes you need to program the remote. The procedure goes like this -

Hold the TV button at the top of the remote until all of the lights at the top flash.
Let go of the TV button.
Enter the 3 digit TV Code from the list in the back of the ViP622 manual (page 149), then hit the # key
The TV Light on the remote will flash 3 times.
Check the Volume and TV Power button on the remote to make sure it operates your TV.
If not, repeat the above with the next TV Code for Sony TVs.

My ViP622 Manual is showing the following codes for Sony TVs -

500
578
640
670
690
758

The 500 code works for both my 60" Grand Wega HDTV and my 52" Sony Rear Projection SD-TV.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

I clicked on Search and entered AV2 and looked until I saw a Sony item. I don't know if the STR-DG600 changes AV1-AV2 modes the same way, but check the links in this post:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=379989&postcount=4
Sony itself ought to be able to tell you how to switch modes on their unit.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

By the way, if you're going to be using the volume buttons on your remote to control the AV receiver's volume instead of the TV's volume, you'll need to do an additional step once you get the basic code programmed into the remote and have it correctly talking to the receiver. This step tells the remote that you'd like volume key presses to always be interpreted by the "AUX" device, rather than by the "TV" device.


----------



## Hawkseyes (Aug 22, 2006)

ON the VIP622 remote I use the TV button to turn on my Panasonic Plasma, works fine. The TV is just a monitor so I use the Sony AV ATR-DG600 for all sound. I am trying to use the AUX to control the STR-DG600 AV receiver's power and volume so I don't need to juggle two remotes.

I've read the Sony AV STR-DG600 receive manual at lest ten times, and I can't find anything about changing AV2 back to AV1.

I have entered the Sony AV codes manually and using he search button without any luck getting it setup on the VIP622 remote. All the info I find about this problem refers to older AV receivers, nothing about any newer AV receiver in the DG series.

I'll keep e-mailing Sony, maybe one day I will get a response back. 

Thanks for the help guys
Hawk


----------



## Hawkseyes (Aug 22, 2006)

I found a way to change AV modes. It works for the power and volume.

How to change the command mode setting on the stereo receiver.

Follow this procedure to change the command mode of the stereo receiver.

1. On the front of the stereo receiver, press and hold the INPUT MODE button.
2. While holding the INPUT MODE button, press the POWER (I/O) button.

NOTE: The command mode changes between C.MODE.AV1 and C.MODE.AV2 each time the POWER (I/O) button is pressed while holding the INPUT MODE button.

It was on the Sony F/A page BUT once you change modes the remote for 
the receiver in longer works.

Thanks for the help
Hawk


----------

